# Rebel Wilson WDYT?



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

I find her a bit hard to take but maybe it's because I'm getting too old to appreciate her humour.

She's been doing well in the US, much better than she could in OZ.
What's the general opinion on her style of comedy?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...son-takes-hollywood-pitch-perfect-2/27133945/


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

I quite like her, DW. A bit abrasive, but she makes me laugh. I suspect I resembled her somewhat in my youth, before I  adopted my present respectable boring persona. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 18, 2015)

If you see the movie 'Bridesmaids' you'll get a big laugh and I thought she was very good in it.


----------



## AprilT (May 18, 2015)

I've enjoyed much of what I've seen her in so far, she was terrific in the first Perfect Pitch which I watched on DVD, I'll probably wait to see the on DVD as well, but, I enjoyed the movie and her performance in it.  She cracks me up.


----------



## Susie (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for comment and website about Rebel Wilson, Dame Warrigal.
So surprised to learn that a large lady is doing so well in the U.S. where "thin" is in!
(Barely recognized my super thin eldest (from Calif.) when we had a reunion in Brisbane last year).
Glad Rebel's humor and intelligence are appreciated in the U.S.
A loss to Australia???      :fun:


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2015)

Susie said:


> Thanks for comment and website about Rebel Wilson, Dame Warrigal.
> So surprised to learn that a large lady is doing so well in the U.S. where "thin" is in!
> (Barely recognized my super thin eldest (from Calif.) when we had a reunion in Brisbane last year).
> Glad Rebel's humor and intelligence are appreciated in the U.S.
> A loss to Australia???      :fun:



Not to be too surprised, ballad type singers and comedians usually do pretty good over here no matter the size, think Melissa Mccarthy and Adele 

For those who don't know Milissa, her latest movie.  She's also a hoot.  Her best stint for me was her first appearance on SNL







And here's Adele, one of the most beautiful voices.






There are of course other big gals in the public eye, but, more often than not for the laugh, not as the pretty one.  Glad my definition of beauty hasn't depended on hollywood opinions though.  Wish that were true for us all, such is life.  

I am sorry for Aussie's loss, we are very happy to have Rebel as long as she chooses to say.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 11, 2015)

Like you DW, I'm not particularly fond of her.  I did see "Bridesmaids", but then Rebel had a brief TV show which I didn't like at all.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2015)

AprilT, love Rebel, she is so funny.


----------



## Temperance (Jun 12, 2015)

Have enjoyed everything I have seen with Rebel Wilson.  A very talented young lady.  For anyone who has not seen it, would strongly recommemd Bridesmaids.


----------

